# Egg share complication



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Egg collection resulted in 17 eggs collected 4 have been fertilised for me but frozen till I'm better.

Unfortunately during the procedure my bladder was punctured therefore resulting me to bleed and clot stopping me from urinating.
I am now at my local hospital been here since Monday 
I'm have a catheter& wash in so it's pushing the blood out washing bladder
Unfortunately if this does not improve I will be going up to theatre so they can corterize it to stop the bleeding.

I do not blame the doctor he was lovely and has rung me to check on me it's just one of those things.

Please don't let me put any one off egg sharing it's very rare what has happened to me .


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I hope you feel better soon! This is a complication of any IVF procedure though, not egg-sharing per se. 

Have a quick recovery, hope you don't need any further surgery!


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

pollita said:


> I'm so sorry, I hope you feel better soon! This is a complication of any IVF procedure though, not egg-sharing per se.
> 
> Have a quick recovery, hope you don't need any further surgery!


Thank you pollita,

I'm ok having lots of fluids pumped through me 
Hoping for a good outcome tomorrow after my minor op can't wait to get home to my boys missing them lots x


----------

